# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  IFBB-EOΣΔ 30ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2017 (4 Ιουνίου, Γαλάτσι)

## Polyneikos

Την Κυριακή, 4 Ιουνίου, στο Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο Γαλατσίου , θα πραγματοποιηθεί το 30ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ.
Οι πληροφορίες λένε για ένα δυνατό αγώνα, με πολλές συμμετοχές σε όλες τις κατηγορίες.

----------


## barbell

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ενταχθει η κατηγορια classic physique?

----------


## NASSER

Ο στόχος των περισσότερων αθλητών το πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα. Πιστεύω πλέον πως όχι άδικα θεωρείται ο πιο σημαντικός αγώνας κάθε χρονιάς

----------


## Polyneikos

Η ΑΦΙΣΣΑ ΤΟΥ 30ου ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ θα βρίσκεται εκεί για να συγκεντρώσει υλικό για το επόμενο τεύχος του περιοδικού μας *Bodybuilding & Fitness.*
Θα βρισκόμαστε στο περίπτερο των X-TREME STORES με ειδικά διαμορφωμένα ταμπλό, όπου αθλητές και φίλαθλοι θα μπορούν να φωτογραφηθούν.

----------


## Polyneikos

Το Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο του Γαλατσίου (Λεωφόρος Βεϊκου 13) είναι έτοιμο να υποδεχθεί τους αθλητές και τους θεατές για τον μεγαλύτερο αγώνα της χρονιάς, το *30ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.*
Οι πληροφορίες από την Ομοσπονδία μιλάνε για 120 συμμετοχές αθλητών!
Καλή επιτυχία σε διοργανωτές και αθλητές!

*Ο χάρτης του γηπέδου

**


*

----------


## Polyneikos

Η *Focus WEB TV* η πρώτη ολοκληρωμένη διαδικτυακή τηλεόραση στην Ελλάδα είναι ο αποκλειστικός χορηγός επικοινωνίας για την τηλεοπτική μετάδοση στη διοργάνωση του 30ου Πρωταθλήματος Σωματικής Διάπλασης και Fitness .
Θα καλύψει σε ΖΩΝΤΑΝΗ σύνδεση την διοργάνωση του 30ου Πρωταθλήματος 2017,καθως και  συνεντεύξεις αθλητών ,προπονητών, συλλόγων,χορηγών κ.α.

Μια καλή προσπάθεια αναβάθμισης της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. που έλειπε :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το trailer του αγώνα !

----------


## Polyneikos

*H live μετάδοση θα ξεκινήσει την Κυριακή 4/6/2017 και ώρα 17:15*
*
Το link του Live Webcasting

*

*

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γενικός Νικητής του 30ου Πανελλήνιου Πρωταθλήματος ο Θανάσης Αλυμπάκης 


*

----------


## Nive

Πολυ καλος ο ατιμος. 
Τον ειδα απο κοντα την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα (ειχαν ερθει με ολο το team για προπονηση στο γυμναστηριο) και πραγματικα ειναι πολυ καλος! 
Με κεντρισαν οι ωμου του...και ψηλο παιδι! 
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πραγματι εκπληκτικος ο Αλυμπακης , με ομορφο σχημα-συμμετρια κ μεγαλους ζωντανους μυς , δινει την εντυπωση οτι αξιζει κανεις να επενδυσει επανω του για το μελλον.
Για τον γενικο τιτλο κυριος αντιπαλος ηταν ο τεραστιος Νικος Μουσουνιδης ,αλλα μεγαλη μαχη εδωσε κ για την νικη στη κατηγορια του με τα φαβορι Ματρακο - Σταυρουλακη.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η πολυσυζητημένη κατηγορία του αγώνα, η Bodybuilding -100. Είναι η κατηγορία που έκρινε και τον Γενικό Τίτλο κατ΄ουσία.
*
24.Bodybuilding Ανδρών - 100 kg 

A/A
No Αγώνα
Ονοματεπώνυμο
Αθλητικό Σωματείο

1
118
ΜΑΤΡΑΚΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ
ΤΑΛΩΣ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ

2
119
ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ
ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ

3
120
ΑΛΙΜΠΑΚΗΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ
ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ

4
121
ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΟΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ
ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ



O *Γιώργος Ματράκος* με τον *Παντελή Σταυρουλάκη* είχαν αναμετρηθεί 1 εβδομάδα πριν στο 2o Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτης με νικητή τον πρώτο.
Προστέθηκε ο *Θάνος Αλιμπάκης* και ο *Θανάσης Καραμάνος*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1ο Callout
Θάνος Αλιμπάκης - Γιώργος Ματράκος

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding -100kg - Απονομή

**1η θέση Αλυμπάκης Θανος
2η θέση Ματράκος Γιώργος - Σταυρουλάκης Παντελής
3η θέση Καραμάνος Θανάσης
*

----------


## vaggan

ξεκαθαρα πρωτος ο ματρακος μελανο του σημειο το οπισθιο ανοιγμα πλατης επιδεχεται τεραστια βελτιωση γενικα και τα τρια ανοιγματα πλατης απαραδεκτα για το επιπεδο ο ψηλος καπως καλυτερα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> *Η πολυσυζητημένη κατηγορία του αγώνα, η Bodybuilding -100. Είναι η κατηγορία που έκρινε και τον Γενικό Τίτλο κατ΄ουσία.
> *
> 24.Bodybuilding Ανδρών - 100 kg
> 
> A/A
> No Αγώνα
> Ονοματεπώνυμο
> Αθλητικό Σωματείο
> 
> ...


Πολυ σωστη κινηση κ σε καταλαβαινω Κωστα  :01. Wink: να ξεκινησεις την παρουσιαση του αγωνα (μετα την αναφορα του γενικου νικητη) με τη συγκεκριμενη κατηγορια.  Μια κατηγορια ....η μαλλον μια μικρη τιτανομαχια αναμεσα σε τρεις αθλητες που δυσκολα βλεπουμε σημερα ....στα χρονια της γενικης κρισης.
Για τον *Αλιμπακη* τα ειπαμε μια κ κερδισε κ τον γενικο τιτλο , με εντυπωσιακα στοιχεια οπως βλεπουμε στις φωτο ειχε κ μια φρεσκαδα που ολα μαζι προιδεαζουν για που μπορει να φτασει εαν συνεχισει σοβαρα.

<<Για πρωτη φορα στα 35 χρονια που κανω αγωνες ,δεν ξαναεχω ερθει σε τετοια δυσκολη θεση για καταταξη κατηγοριας , για πρωτη φορα λοιπον η 2η θεση θα μοιραστει αναμεσα στον Γιωργο Ματρακο κ Παντελη Σταυρουλακη , εξαλλου θα παιξουν κ οι δυο εξω κ ας ξεκαθαρισουν εκει...>>
Λογια του προεδρου Ιορδανη Λεβεντελη πριν την απονομη της κατηγοριας -100 ,απονομη η οποια εδωσε την σειρα της σε αλλες μεχρι να βγει η αποφαση.
Προσωπικη μου γνωμη ηταν μια ευελικτη σωστη επιλογη μια κ οι δυο αθλητες ηταν κορυφαιας κλασης κ κοντα μεταξυ τους με καθεναν νε εχει τα δυνατα του σημεια.
Ο *Ματρακος* με τετοιους συμπαγεις μυς κ πυκνοτητα ,ιδιως στις ποζες most.... δικαια αποκαλειται απο μερικους Dorianακος  :01. Wink: .  Αν μπορεσει να ωριμασει μυικα...που ανετα θα μπορεσει γιατι ειναι μικρος ακομα  :01. Wink:  ,βελτιωνοντας το σχημα του (οσο ειναι δυνατον αυτο ,μια κ εδω τον πρωτο λογο τον εχει η μαμα φυση :01. Wink: ) , το παιδι ειναι για Olympia.

O *Σταυρουλακης* χωρις να ειχε την μυικοτητα κ τα ποδια του Ματρακου ,ηταν σιγουρα στην καλυτερη κατασταση που τον εχουμε δει με περισσοτερη μαζα , κ πιο συμμετρικος  με καλυτερο σχημα απο τον αντιπαλο του.
Δυσκολα τα πραγματα λοιπον κ νομιζω ''σοφη'' η αποφαση του προεδρου...το ειπε καθαρα αλλωστε ο ανθρωπος (εστω κ σιγα :01. Wink: ) ''για να μην δυσαρεστησουμε κανεναν''.
Στο παρασκηνιο ακουστηκαν καποια παραπονα μια κ θεωρουσαν τον αθλητη τους καθαρα για 2ο , θα ηταν ομως μεγαλυτερα εαν εβγαινε 3ος....οποιος κ αν ηταν απο τους δυο :01. Wink: 

Μην ξεχναμε κ τον *Θαναση Καραμανο* που ηταν σε μια καλη κατασταση αλλα.....ειχε την ατυχια να πεσει πανω σε ανυπερβλητα τειχη :01. Wink:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Αν και ειδα ελάχιστα απο τον αγώνα θελω να πω πολλα συγχαρητήρια στον Γιώργο Βασιλικοπουλο για την 1η θεση στην -90 αξία πρώτος και απίστευτος ποζερ επιτέλους να δούμε και κάποιον που εχει δούλεψη αρκετα και σε αυτο το κομμάτι.
Τωρα για την μάχη στην -100 θα συμφωνήσω με τον Χρηστο για το επίπεδο των αθλητών στην συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία όπως και για την τελική κατάταξη,πιστεύω πως ηταν δίκαια τα τελικα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Εμφανιση νεας θεσης καταταξης που ονομαζετε ΑΠΟ ΠΡΩΤΟΣ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΣ η ΑΠΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΣ  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:  :banana:  :02. Moderator: 





Ωφειλω να συγχαρω την ομοσπονδια για το Live που εκανε ! Ηταν κατι που ελειπε και αξιζει να τους δωσουμε τα ευσημα εαν θελουμε να ειμαστε αντικειμενικοι και να προσεγγισουμε νεο κοσμο στο χωρο μας !

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Τωρα μπερδευονται τα πραγματα :01. Confused:  ,θα μπορουσαν απλα ενα καινουργιο χαρτι ...ετσι τουλαχιστον για να μην δινουν δικαιωμα μια κ η βαθμολογια ειναι κρυφη κ οποιο αποτελεσμα θα ηταν θεμιτο....τοσο απλα.
Ο αγωνας ειχε μια επαγγελματικη ροη κ οργανωση οπως ακριβως ο Diamond στον ιδιο χωρο τον Νοεμβριο η τουλαχιστον τον πλησιασε σε μεγαλο ποσοστο , τετοιες ''λεπτομερειες'' ομως;;

Οσο για το Live Στελιο σαν ιδεα ηταν σιγουρα καλη ,αλλα η συμπεριφορα του συνεργειου κ προς τα τρια γνωστα site που καλυπτουν παντα τους αγωνες ηταν τουλαχιστον κακοτροπη κ προκλητικη. Θα μπορουσαν να κανουν σωστα τη δουλεια τους χωρις να δειχνουν τοσο την εμπαθεια τους. Αυτοι εαν μπορουσαν θα μας πεταγαν ολους  εξω...τον Body Builders gr ηδη εβαλαν τους σεκιουριταδες (δεν φταινε τα παιδια ) κ τον πεταξαν προς το τελος κανοντας σαν υστερικοι (αυτος εγινε μαρτυρας τελικα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  ...γεια σου Mazda :01. Wink:  :02. Welcome: )
Kαλα ειπαν καποιοι ''εδω ταιριαζε αυτο με τους Αμμαν...Φρουραα φρουρααα!! :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Nive

...ο,τι να'ναι.... :01. Unsure:

----------


## NASSER

> Αν και ειδα ελάχιστα απο τον αγώνα θελω να πω πολλα συγχαρητήρια στον Γιώργο Βασιλικοπουλο για την 1η θεση στην -90 αξία πρώτος και απίστευτος ποζερ επιτέλους να δούμε και κάποιον που εχει δούλεψη αρκετα και σε αυτο το κομμάτι.
> Τωρα για την μάχη στην -100 θα συμφωνήσω με τον Χρηστο για το επίπεδο των αθλητών στην συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία όπως και για την τελική κατάταξη,πιστεύω πως ηταν δίκαια τα τελικα αποτελέσματα.


Μου αρέσει η τοποθέτηση του Δημήτρη καθώς εστιάζει κρητηρια σε σχέση με το γενικό νικητής. Ο Αλιμπακης μπορεί να μην ηταν καλυτερος σε σχεση με τον Μαρτακο, αλλα συγουρα ηξερε να προβάλει καλυτερα τη συμμετρια του και την ωραία αισθητική σώματος. Ο δικος μας Βασιλικοπουλος ήταν η πιο ολοκληρωμένη παρουσιαση. Απλα πάντα τα βλέμματα κεντριζουν οι μαζες διχως να σημαινει πως αδικηθηκε κάποιος.
Ευχομαι ολοι οι αθλητες να εχουν τη στήριξη για περαιτέρω εξέλιξη.


Sent from my NEM-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σταδιακά ανεβαίνουν οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia Gallery ενώ παράλληλα θα παρουσιάσουμε τις κατηγορίες του αγώνα σύμφωνα με την ροή του αγώνα, με τα σχόλια των μελών.

Οι συμμετοχές του 30ου Πανελληνίου Πρωταθλήματος , 25  κατηγορίες με 123 συμμετοχές*

----------


## Polyneikos

Η έναρξη του αγώνα έγινε με την κατηγορία *Παίδων Οpen*, με την συμμετοχή του *Κωνσταντίνου Τακτικού* (Α.Σ. ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ-ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ), ο οποίος έχει ήδη συμμετάσχει σε 15 αγώνες όπως αναφέρθηκε!









*
Απονομή από τον Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη και τον Θέμη Τακτικό.
*



*Ό**λες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Bodybuilding Juniors* - OPEN υπήρχαν 3 αθλητές 











*Bodybuilding Juniors - OPEN*


νο2 ΜΟΥΖΑΚΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-Α.Σ.ΕΛΛΑΣ ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ *3η θέση*
νο3 ΚΑΡΥΠΙΔΗΣ ΛΑΜΠΡΟΣ-ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ *1η θέση*
νο8 ΠΑΠΟΥΛΑΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-ΟΛΥΜΠΙΟΣ ΖΕΥΣ *2η θέση*




*Ό**λες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding Juniors-Open* , 4 συμμετοχές 







*

Classic Bodybuilding Juniors - OPEN

*
νο4 ΦΡΥΔΑΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ- Α.Σ.ΕΛΛΑΣ ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ *1η θέση*
νο5 ΔΟΥΚΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΟΣ- Α.Σ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗΣ-ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ *4η θέση*
νο6 ΤΖΑΤΖΙΟΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ- ΟΛΥΜΠΙΟΣ ΖΕΥΣ *2η θέση*
νο7 ΚΑΡΝΤΑΣΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ- Α.Σ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗΣ-ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ *3η θέση*





*Ολες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bodybuilding Juniors - OPEN* 
Με την εμφανιση της πρωτης κατηγοριας του αγωνα μας προιδεασε οτι το επιπεδο θα ηταν υψηλο , τρεις πολυ καλοι Juniors με καθαρα* 1ον τον Καρυπιδη Λαμπρο* *,2ο* τον σχεδον εξισου καλο* Παπουλα Γιωργο* κ *3ο τον Μουζακη Γιωργο.

*

*Classic Bodybuilding Juniors - OPEN* 
Με διαφορα *1ος ο Φρειδας Αλεξανδρος* που ειχε κ ομορφο σχημα κ προσδιορισμο ,*2ος* καθαρα κ αυτος ο *Τζατζιος Αθανασιος*    , *3ος ο Καρντασης Νικος ,4ος ο Δουκακης Μαριος* ....θα πρεπει να προσεξουν το χρωμα τους οι δυο τελευταιοι την επομενη φορα.



Οσο για την* Παίδων Οpen*  ο *Κωστακης Τακτικος* εχει βαλει τις βασεις για να ανυσηχει ο ρεκορτμαν συμμετοχων Λατσο :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men’s Physique Juniors, 11 συμμετοχές*









*Men’s Physique Juniors*


νο8 ΦΡΥΔΑΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ- Α.Σ.ΕΛΛΑΣ ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ *1η θέση*
νο9 ΚΑΡΝΤΑΣΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ- ΑΣ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗΣ-ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ
νο10 ΡΕΤΖΕΠΗΣ ΕΥΘΥΜΙΟΣ-Α.Σ.ΣΩΜΑΤΟΔΟΜΗ ΑΘΛΟΣ
νο11 ΛΙΑΣΚΑΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ- POWER HOUSE ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΣ *2η θέση*
νο12 ΡΑΦΑΗΛ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ- ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ
νο13 ΓΙΑΝΤΣΙΔΗΣ ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑΦΥΛΟΣ- ΥΓΕΙΑ & ΕΥΕΞΙΑ
νο14 ΚΑΡΔΕΒΗΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ- Α.Σ.ΕΛΛΑΣ ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ
νο15 ΔΕΝΕΣΙΔΗΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ- ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ ΜΕΤΕΩΡΩΝ
νο16 ΓΕΡΑΚΗΣ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ- ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ ΜΕΤΕΩΡΩΝ* 3η θεση*
νο17 ΧΑΤΖΗΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ- ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ ΜΕΤΕΩΡΩΝ
νο18 ΔΟΥΚΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΟΣ- Α.Σ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗΣ-ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ









*Ολες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men’s Physique Juniors*  
Μονο η τριαδα βραβευτηκε αλλα ηταν κ οι τρεις αθλητες που ξεχωρισαν. Στην *1η* θεση ο *Λιασκας Ιωαννης* που ειχε κ την μαζα κ την ομορφη συμμετρια που χρειαζοταν , *2ος ο*  *Φρειδας Αλεξανδρος* μετα την νικη του στην προηγουμενη κατηγορια κ* 3ος ο Γερακης Αριστειδης.

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Fitness Νεανίδων, 3 συμμετοχές 

*







*
Bikini Fitness Νεανίδων*


νο19 ΜΗΧΑΗΛΙΔΟΥ ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ -ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ *3η θέση*
νο20 ΘΗΒΑΙΟΥ ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ -ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΙΑΝ *2η θέση*
νο21 ΚΑΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΡΙΑΝΑ -ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ *1η θέση*









*Ολες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bikini Fitness Νεανίδων*
*1η η Ανδριανα Καγια* με θαυμασιες αναλογιες κ γυμνασμενη παντου  οσο επρεπε για τα δεδομενα της κατηγοριας ,*2η η Ιλιανα Θηβαιου* μια γλυκια παρουσια κ 3η η *Μιχαηλιδου Δεσποινα* με καλη βαση για αρχη.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Athletic Fitness, 2 συμμετοχές

*







*Athletic Fitness*


νο22 ΚΟΥΒΑΡΙΩΤΗΣ ΦΟΡΤΩΜΑΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ- ΕΛΛΑΣ ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ *2η θέση*
νο23 ΚΟΡΩΝΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ-  POWER HOUSE ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΣ *1η θεση*











*Ό**λες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Athletic Fitness*
1ος ο *Κορωνακης Αναστασιος* , 2ος ο *Κουβαριωτης Κων/νος* .

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding Ανδρών - 175cm, 11 συμμετοχές 

*





















*Classic Bodybuilding Ανδρών - 175cm*


νο24 ΤΑΣΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ    ΟΛΥΜΠΙΟΣ ΖΕΥΣ 
νο25 MALOVANIECH ΠΑΥΛΟΣ    ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ
νο26 ΝΑΤΣΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ    Α.Σ.ΕΛΛΑΣ ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ* 1η θέση*
νο27 ΜΑΚΡΥΠΟΥΛΙΑΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ     Α.Σ.ΕΛΛΑΣ ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ 
νο28 ΜΟΙΝΤΙΝΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ     ΕΛΛΑΣ ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ* 2η θέση*
νο29 ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ     ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ
νο30 ΠΑΧΟΥΛΑΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ    ΥΓΕΙΑ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ
νο31 ΑΛΙΜΠΑΚΗΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ    Α.Σ.ΣΩΜΑΤΟΔΟΜΗ ΑΘΛΟΣ 
νο32 ΑΛΙΜΠΑΚΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ    Α.Σ.ΣΩΜΑΤΟΔΟΜΗ ΑΘΛΟΣ 
νο33 ΤΣΑΒΛΙΔΗΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ    ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
νο34 ΝΤΕ ΑΖΕΒΕΝΤΟ ΚΑΝΤΙΚΑΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ    ΥΓΕΙΑ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ *3η θέση*









*Ό**λες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic Bodybuilding Ανδρών - 175cm*

Πολλες συμμετοχες κ αρκετες συγκρισεις , Νατσιος κ Μοιντινης φανηκε οτι θα επαιζαν για την πρωτη θεση.
*Ο Νατσιος Γιωργος* με την γνωστη του ξυραφιασμενη γραμμωση ,οχι ομως χωρις παραπλευρη απωλεια μυικης μαζας κ σχηματος ,ιδιως τα ποδια του ειχαν σχεδον εξαυλοθει ,αυτη του η τρομερη του γραμμωση ομως κριθηκε οτι ηταν αρκετη για την *1η* θεση.
*2ος ο Μοιντινης Βασιλης* κ αυτος σε πολυ καλη φορμα κατορθωσε να κρατησει καλυτερα το σχημα του κ την συμμετρια του απο τον πρωτο ,χωρις φυσικα την γραμμωση του.
Για την 3η θεση να πω την αληθεια περιμενα εναν απο τους διδυμους (σαν δυο σταγονες νερο ηταν :01. Wink: ) *Αλιμπακη Κωστα κ Γιαννη* ,με καποια δυνατα σημεια αν κ δεν μπορουσαν να τα δειξουν με τον τροπο κ την ανεση που επρεπε , εχουν μελλον ομως.
3ος τελικα ο *Ντε Αζεβεντο Καντικας* οχι με το καλυτερο φινιρισμα αλλα μπαλαρισμενος κ με το καλυτερο σχημα ποδιων της κατηγοριας.
Κ τους *Τσαβλιδη ,Παχουλα ,Μακρυπουλια* καλεσαν σε αρκετα comparison μια κ ηταν αρκετα καλοι αλλα δεν ειχαν τυχη για τριαδα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding Ανδρών -180cm, 4 συμμετοχές 

*














*Classic Bodybuilding Ανδρών -180cm*


35 ΜΠΟΥΖΙΑΝΑΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ- Α.Ο .ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙΟΥ Η ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ *1η θέση*
36 ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ- Α.Ο .ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙΟΥ Η ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ *4η θέση*
37 ΚΟΡΩΝΙΔΗΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ -ΥΓΕΙΑ & ΕΥΕΞΙΑ* 2η θέση*
38 ΧΑΤΖΗΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΑΔΗΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ- ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ *3η θέση
*









*Ό**λες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic Bodybuilding Ανδρών -180cm*

Φανερα καλυτερος κ πιο ''καθαρος'' ο *Γιωργος Μπουζιανας* απο της εμφανισεις του το Νοεμβριο στην *1η* θεση , οχι ομως χωρις να εχει δυο αξιους αντιπαλους για τις επομενες θεσεις. 
*2ος ο Κορωνιδης Θεοδωρος* που παντα μου αρεσε για την ποιοτητα κ λεπτομερεια που  βγαζει σε κοιλιακους κ πλαγιους , κ *3ος ο Χατζηνασιλειαδης θανασης* που φαινοταν οτι ειχε κανει σοβαρη προετοιμασια.
Στην *4η* θεση ο* Παναγιωτοπουλος Κωστας* με ωραιο σχημα κ αυτος.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding Ανδρών OVER 180cm*










*
Classic Bodybuilding Ανδρών OVER 180cm*


νο39    ΜΑΥΡΟΥΔΗΣ ΔΙΟΜΗΔΗΣ     ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
νο40    ΜΗΛΙΑΤΖΟΓΛΟΥ ΓΑΒΡΙΗΛ    ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΙΑΝΑΣ *1η θέση*
νο41    ΧΑΡΜΟΒΑΣ ΘΩΜΑΣ    ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ
νο42    ΤΟΠΟΛΙΓΚΑΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ     ΥΓΕΙΑ & ΕΥΕΞΙΑ *2η θέση*
νο43    ΧΑΤΖΗΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΜΙΛΤΙΑΔΗΣ     ΟΛΥΜΠΙΟΣ ΖΕΥΣ *3η θεση*










*Ό**λες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic Bodybuilding Ανδρών OVER 180cm*

Πολυ βελτιωμενος με αυξηση καθαρης μυικοτητας κ παντα γραμμωμενος ο *Μηλιατζογλου Γαβριηλ* δεν δυσκολευτηκε για την *1η* θεση , στην *2η* θεση ο *Τοπολιγκας Νικος* που ενω ηταν αρκετα πισω στον κορμο απο τον* 3ο Χατζηκωστα Μιλτιαδη* ,φαινεται οτι τον κερδισε μονο χαρη στα ποδια που ηταν καλυτερος.  Δεν μπορω να βρω αλλη δικαιολογια αλλιως θα μιλαγαμε για καθαρη αδικια.
Καλοι ηταν κ οι αλλοι δυο *Χαρμοβας Θωμας κ Μαυρουδης Διομηδης.*

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Αλιμπακης πολυ καλος,ανεβασμενος μυικα και το πιο καλαισθητο σωμα.Λιγη περισσοτερη δουλεια στην πλατη θεωρω οτι θελει plus τη μυικη ωριμοτητα που θα ρθει με τον καιρο.

Ο Σταυρουλακης,απο τις φωτο που ανεβαζε και ο Dennis James ολο αυτο το διαστημα,περιμενα κατι καλυτερο,δεν ξερω... :01. Unsure: 

Τωρα ο Ματρακος,ειναι ο ορισμος της μυικης πυκνοτητας και πώς να μην ηταν αλλωστε,αφου εχει πολυ κοντα ακρα.Αλλα και αυτος ειναι ο λογος που προσωπκα δεν πιστευω οτι μπορει να φορτωσει τα κιλα που πρεπει για να χτυπησει εξωτερικο,χωρις να χτυπησει ασχημα.Ηδη η μεση βλεπουμε ποση διαφορά εχει με του Αλιμπακη ας πουμε,που ειναι τελειως διαφορετικα καλουπια.

Ο Αλιμπακης εχει πολλα περιθωρια ακομα και τη βαση να χτισει και να φορτωσει πραμα.

----------


## nicolaos_m

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους αθλητές! Ήταν ένας πολύ καλός αγώνας!
Θα σταθώ σε κάτι που μου έκανε πολύ μεγάλη εντύπωση και δεν ξέρω αν το παρατήρησαν πολλοί.
Τελειώνει ο αγώνας με την ανακοίνωση του γενικού τίτλου και ξαφνικά βλέπω τον Νικόλαο Μουσουνίδη (νικητή στην +100) να πηδάει από την σκηνή πάνω στους κριτές. Λέω ωχ, θα έχουμε επεισόδιο τώρα... Όμως ο Νίκος δεν πήγε για να κάνει φασαρία, αλλά για να χαιρετίσει όλους τους κριτές με χειραψία και αυτό, λίγα μόλις δευτερόλεπτα από τη ανακοίνωση που του στέρησε την νίκη!!!! Πραγματικά χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν τέτοιοι αθλητές και κάνουν το άθλημά μας πιο όμορφο!!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είναι επειδη υπάρχει η προκατάληψη  :01. Razz: 
Απλα ο Νίκος δεν θα έκανε κάτι περίεργο γιατι απο ότι ξέρω και έχω ακούσει απο φίλους του είναι πολυ φιλότιμο παιδί και καλοπροαίρετο που δεν θα έφτανε εύκολα στα άκρα και πάντα δέχεται το αποτέλεσμα όποιο και αν είναι , ενω είναι τεράστιος και έχει τα προσόντα για πολύ ψηλά , ξέρει οτι το μόνο που χρειάζετε είναι η μυική ωριμότητα που έρχεται με τον χρόνο και δεν αργεί γιατι έχει προδιαγραφες για πολυ ψηλά και είναι ολοκληρωμένος αθλητης 
Απο την άλλη για το γενικό δεν θα μπορούσα να σχολιάσω επειδη αλλιως είναι λάιβ και αλλιως απο φωτο να κρίνουμε ενα αγώνα και απ οτι είδα όλοι  ήταν καλοί και οι 3 διεκδικητες , με τον καθένα να έχει τα δυνατά του σημεία και το αποτέλεσμα κρίθηκε στις λεπτομέρειες η καλύτερα στα σημεία , άλλος υπερτερούσε στον γυρο των ρηλάξ και συμμετρίας , άλλος σε μάζα και ποιότητα και κάπου εκεί κριθηκε ο αγώνας

----------


## vaggan

ο αλιμπακης απλα στεκεται και του δινεις τιτλο ειναι αγαλμα τρομερα καλαισθητος θωρακας και σχημα γενικα. ο σταυρουλακης βγηκε λασπη και πιστευω το γνωριζει και ο ιδιος ενω λιγο καιρο πριν εδειχνε εντυπωσιακοτατος τωρα θα μου πεις μονοι τους ολοι εντυπωσιακοι δειχνουν

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Ε οχι κ λασπη! Ξερεις πως ειναι οι λασπες; :01. Mr. Green:   Μπορει το σωμα του να μην βγαινει κατακομενο αλλα ηταν μπαλαρισμενος με ωραιο σχημα κ ''καθαρος'' για τα δεδομενα του.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Fitness -163cm, 4 συμμετοχές*



























*Bikini Fitness -163cm* 


νο44 ΣΤΡΑΤΗ ΜΑΡΙΑ ΕΛΕΝΗ- Α.Σ.ΕΛΛΑΣ ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ 1η θέση
νο45 ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΩΡΑΙΑ- ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ 2η θέση
ν046 ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΥ ΔΗΜΑΡΙΣΤΗ- Α.Σ.ΕΛΛΑΣ ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ 3η θέση
ν047 ΜΠΑΡΟΥΝΟΥ ΜΑΡΙΑ- ΚΟΥΡΟΣ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ 










*Ό**λες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Nive

Οντως ο Παντελης κατωτερος των περιστασεων...δεν ξερω τι πηγε στραβα, αλλα ανεφερε κατι στο fb περι λαθους στην διαιτα...

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Fitness -168cm , 4 συμμετοχές 

**

*

















*Bikini Fitness -168cm* 


νο48    ΑΦΕΝΤΡΑ ΕΛΕΝΑ- ΥΓΕΙΑ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ 
νο49    ΚΑΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΡΙΑΝΑ- ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ
νο50    ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΟΥ ΧΑΡΑ- ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ ΜΕΤΕΩΡΩΝ
νο51    ΤΣΙΜΠΙΔΗ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ- ΣΚΑΛΑ ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑΣ










*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Muscleboss

> *Η πολυσυζητημένη κατηγορία του αγώνα, η Bodybuilding -100. Είναι η κατηγορία που έκρινε και τον Γενικό Τίτλο κατ΄ουσία.
> *
> 24.Bodybuilding Ανδρών - 100 kg 
> 
> A/A
> No Αγώνα
> Ονοματεπώνυμο
> Αθλητικό Σωματείο
> 
> ...



Ο Αλιμπάκης μου άρεσε πολύ! Δίκαιος νικητής του αγώνα και ελπίζω να έχει και συνέχεια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Fitness OVER 168 cm , 2 συμμετοχές*
















*Bikini Fitness OVER 168 cm* 

νο52 ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ- Α.Σ.ΚΟΥΡΟΣ
νο53 ΠΟΠΟΒΑ ΛΟΥΝΤΜΙΛΑ- ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ










*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Ο Αλιμπάκης μου άρεσε πολύ! Δίκαιος νικητής του αγώνα και ελπίζω να έχει και συνέχεια


Αυτο ειπαν Παναγιωτη κ οι περισσοτεροι παροντες που μπορουσαν να δουν αντικειμενικα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bikini Fitness -163cm
*
Φανερα βελτιωμενη...με πιο εκλεπτυσμενη εμφανιση θα ελεγα ,ιδιως σε μεση-κοιλιακους η *Μαριλενα Στρατη* κ φυσικα στην* 1η* θεση.
*2η η Παντου Πανωραια* , *3η η Κυριακου Δημαριστη* ομορφα γυμνασμενη αλλα με καποια υπερβολη στην εκφραση κ *4η η Μπαρουνου Μαρια*.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bikini Fitness -168cm*

Μετα την νικη της στις νεανιδες κερδιζει δικαια κ την εδω κατηγορια η* Αντριανα Καγια* ,*2η* καθαρα κ αυτη η *Ελενα Αφεντρα* ,*3η Σταυριδου Χαρα* κ *4η* η *Τσιμπιδη Γεωργια*.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bikini Fitness OVER 168 cm* 
*1η* η πιο μυωδης *Παπαγεωργιου Ειρηνη* , *2η* η πιο...'απαλη''  :01. Wink:  *Ποποβα Λουντμιλα*. Σωματα διαφορετικης φιλοσοφιας αλλα πολυ καλες κ οι δυο.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Body Fitness  - 163cm, 3 συμμετοχές 


*











*
Body Fitness  - 163cm*


νο54 ΠΑΠΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΥ ΜΑΡΙΑ    ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ ΛΑΜΙΑΣ
νο55 ΜΙΤΑΚΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ    Α.Σ.ΣΩΜΑΤΟΔΟΜΗ ΑΘΛΟΣ
νο56 ΜΠΑΛΑΜΠΑΝΗ ΣΟΦΙΑ    ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ










*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Body Fitness  - 168cm, 5 συμμετοχές 

*







*Body Fitness  - 168cm*


νο57 ΖΩΡΓΙΑΝΝΟΥ ΧΡΙΣΤΙΝΑ ΥΓΕΙΑ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ
νο58 ΑΝΕΣΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΕΛΕΝΗ	Α.Σ.ΕΛΛΑΣ ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ
νο59 ΒΑΓΓΕΡ ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΙΑΝΑΣ
νο60 ΚΡΟΠΟΒΝΙΤΣΚΑΓΙΑ ΙΡΙΝΑ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ
νο61 ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΙΑΝΑΣ











*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women's Physique - Open, 2 συμμετοχές 

*










*Women's Physique - Open*


νο62 ΜΟΥΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ
νο63 ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑΚΗ ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ	ΚΟΥΡΟΣ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ











*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*Women's Physique - Open

----------


## Polyneikos

Το πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ στο* Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr του 30ου Πανελληνίου Πρωταθλήματος της IFBB*, ένα χορταστικό θέαμα με 123 συμμετοχές αθλητών σε 30 κατηγορίες!


Εnjoy!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Body Fitness - 163cm*

Kαι μια ατυπη κοντρα καλα κρατει :01. Wink:  ,αναμεσα σε Μιτακου κ Μπαλαμπανη.  Η *Σοφια Μπαλαμπανη* πιο ''μεγαλη'' κ ''ωριμανση'' μυικα στη *1η* θεση , η* Μιτακου Παρασκευη* με περισσοτερη ''φρεσκαδα'' κ καλυτερα ποδια στην *2η*. Εξαιρετικες κ οι δυο .
Στην *3η* θεση η* Μαρια Παπαχρηστου* τελεια προετοιμασμενη με καλυτερη γραμμωση , δεν μπορουσε να φτασει τις αλλες ομως σε σχηματα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Body Fitness - 168cm*

*Ζωργιαννου Χριστινα* και ...προσωπικα με εντυπωσιασε ,μου θυμισε εντονα Anja Langer ( Γερμανιδα αθλητρια στα Μis Olympia του 80') πιστευω ειναι απο τις αθλητριες για διεθνεις διακρισεις κ στην *1η* θεση φυσικα.
*2η κ Παπαδοπουλου Αλεξανδρα* με καλο σχημα κ μυικοτητα ιδιως στη πλατη , *3η* η καταξιωμενη* Βαγγερ Κατερινα* με τη γνωστη της μυικοτητα , *4η Ιρινα Κροποβνιτσκαγια* σε μια πολυ καλη εμφανιση  κ *5η η Ανεστοπουλου Ελενη* τελεια προετοιμασμενη κ αυτη .

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Women's Physique - Open*

Δυο αθλητριες που νομιζω επιασαν την καλυτερη φορμα που μπορουσαν , με *1η* την *Μουτοπουλου Βασιλικη* που ηταν πιο ''καθαρα'' μυωδης κ *2η* την *Βασιλικη Δημητρακη* ακομα περισσοτερο μπαλαρισμενη με σχημα κ καλη γραμμωση για τα δεδομενα της

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men’s Physique -175 cm, 10 συμμετοχές


*












*Men’s Physique -175 cm*


νο64 ΤΑΣΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ    ΟΛΥΜΠΙΟΣ ΖΕΥΣ
νο65 ΒΑΘΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΡΚΟΣ    ΤΑΛΩΣ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ
νο66 ΜΥΛΩΝΑΚΗΣ ΣΤΕΡΓΙΟΣ    ΤΑΛΩΣ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ
νο67 ΓΚΟΥΣΜΠΑΣΑΝΙΩΤΗΣ ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ    ΚΟΥΡΟΣ
νο68 ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΗΣ ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ    ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
νο69 ΦΩΚΑΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ    ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ * 2η θέση*
νο70 ΤΕΤΡΙΜΙΔΑΣ ΕΥΣΤΑΘΙΟΣ    ΚΟΥΡΟΣ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
νο71 ΠΑΧΟΥΛΑΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ    ΥΓΕΙΑ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ
νο72 ΔΡΑΚΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ    Α.Σ.ΕΛΛΑΣ ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ * 1η θέση*
νο73 ΜΑΥΡΙΔΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ    ΟΛΥΜΠΙΟΣ ΖΕΥΣ * 3η θέση*









*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men’s Physique -178 cm, 3 συμμετοχές 

*



*Men’s Physique -178 cm*


νο74 ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑΔΗΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΟΡΕΣΤΙΑΔΑΣ * 3η θέση*
νο75 ΤΑΧΤΣΙΔΗΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ ΜΕΤΕΩΡΩΝ * 1η θέση*
νο76 ΒΛΑΧΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ * 2η θέση*











*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men’s Physique + 178 cm, 7 συμμετοχές*











*Men’s Physique + 178 cm*


νο77 ΚΥΠΡΑΙΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ    Α.Σ.ΕΛΛΑΣ ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ
νο78 ΜΑΤΣΙΩΖΗΣ ΕΥΡΙΠΙΔΗΣ    ΥΓΕΙΑ & ΕΥΕΞΙΑ
νο79 ΑΡΧΟΝΤΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ    ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ
νο80 ΒΛΑΧΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ    ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΙΑΝΑΣ * 3η θέση*
νο81 ΣΥΡΙΓΟΣ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ    ΚΟΥΡΟΣ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ * 2η θέση*
νο82 ΣΙΜΟΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ    ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
νο83 ΛΙΑΣΚΑΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ    POWER HOUSE ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΣ * 1η θέση*








*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men’s Physique -175 cm*
Πολυ δυνατο επιπεδο εδω κ εντονος συναγωνισμος ,δυστηχως δεν μπορουσαν να χωρεσουν αλλοι στη τριαδα.
*1ος ο Δρακος Δημητρης* ξεχωρισε καθαρα ,για την 2η κ 3η θεσει ανετα θα μπορουσαν να τις διεκδικησουν 4-5 αθλητες ολα κριθηκαν στις λεπτομερειες κ στα ζητουμενα γι αυτες τις κατηγοριες.
Τελικα* 2ος ο Σπυρος Φωκας* κ *3ος ο Νικος Μαυριδης* .
Το Νο 68 Παπουτσης Στρατος που ηταν κ ο πιο σκληρα γραμμωμενος δεν μπορεσε να μπει τριαδα ,αλλα οπως ειπαμε δεν ειναι αυτο το πρωτο ζητουμενο γι αυτες τις κατηγοριες.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men’s Physique -178*
Ευκολα κ καθαρα τα αποτελεσματα εδω ,*1ος ο Ταχτσιδης Σταυρος* ,* 2ος* κ βελτιωμενος απο τις κοντινες του εμφανισεις ο *Δημητρης Βλαχος* κ *3ος ο Αναστασιαδης Κυριακος*.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men’s Physique + 178 cm*

Δεν χρειαστηκε να ζοριστει κ πολυ :01. Wink:  κ χωρις καμια υπερβολη κ με ανεση στη σκηνη *1ος ο Λιασκας Ιωαννης* ,* 2ος ο Συριγος Ευαγγελος* χωρις εντονη μυικοτητα αλλα με ομορφο σχημα κ παρουσια ειναι αυτο που λεμε ''τοχει'' για την κατηγορια  κ* 3ος ο Βλαχος Παναγιωτης* σε πολυ καλη κατασταση ,θελει περισσοτερο ανεση .
Κ το Νο 77 Κυπραιος Χρηστος οπως παντα τελεια εμφανιση  ,ο Αρχοντουλακης Αντωνης με καλυτερη ανεση απο τις προηγουμενες εμφανισεις του , φανηκε οτι ηταν κουρασμενος κ δεν θα μπορουσε κατι καλυτερο

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding Masters 40-49 age , 4 συμμετοχές*










*Bodybuilding Masters 40-49 age* 


νο84 ΚΑΚΑΝΗΣ ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ    Α.Σ.ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ * 1η θέση*
νο85 ΜΗΛΙΑΤΖΟΓΛΟΥ ΓΑΒΡΙΗΛ    ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΙΑΝΑΣ * 2η θέση*
νο86 ΔΕΡΜΑΤΙΔΗΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ    ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ * 3η θέση*
νο87 ΤΣΙΤΩΝΑΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ    ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΙΑΝΑΣ 










*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding Masters + 50 age, 3 συμμετοχές

*





*Bodybuilding Masters + 50 age* 


νο88 ΨΩΜΙΑΔΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ     ΣΚΑΛΑ ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑΣ  * 1η θέση*
νο89 ΜΑΡΚΑΝΤΩΝΑΤΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ    ΦΟΙΒΟΣ ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑΣ * 3η θέση*
νο90 ΛΑΓΙΑΝΝΑΚΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ    Α.Σ.ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ * 2η θέση*








*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bodybuilding Masters 40-49 age*

Ουπς...εδω μυριζει... φαουλ :01. Confused:  *1ος* ο παντα εντυπωσιακος Αγγελος Κακανης αλλα αυτη τη φορα δεν ηταν κ στην καλυτερη φορμα που τον εχουμε δει οπως φαινεται καθαρα στις φωτο...με ογκο αλλα χωρις γραμμωση.
Κ* 2ος* ο αναβαθμισμενος φετος οπως τον ειδαμε κ σε προηγουμενη κατηγορια που κερδισε , κ σε τρομερη κατασταση *Γαβριηλ Μηλιατζογλου*  :01. Unsure: .
*3ος ο Θεοδωρος Δερματιδης* κ 4ος ο *Γιωργος Τσιτωνας*.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bodybuilding Masters + 50 age*

Διατηρησε σχεδον την ιδια φορμα που τον ειδαμε προσφατα κ σε αλλους αγωνες ο *Δημητρης Ψωμιαδης* κ πηρε δικαια την *1η* θεση.
*2ος* σε καλη φορμα ιδιως στα ποδια ο *Γιαννης Λαγιανακης* κ *3ος* ο *Μαρκαντωνατος Γερασιμος* σε ωραια συγκινητικη εμφανιση οπως εχω ξαναπει θυμιζοντας αθλητες του 50.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding Ανδρών - 70kg , 10 συμμετοχές
*
















*Bodybuilding Ανδρών -70kg* 

91 ΝΑΤΣΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ    Α.Σ.ΕΛΛΑΣ ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ * 2η θέση*
92 ΜΩΙΣΙΔΗΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ     ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΟΡΕΣΤΙΑΔΑΣ
93 ΓΚΕΚΑΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ     ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΟΡΕΣΤΙΑΔΑΣ
94 ΤΣΙΡΑΚΜΑΝΗΣ  ΑΡΓΥΡΙΟΣ     ΚΟΥΡΟΣ
95 ΠΑΠΑΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ    ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ * 1η θέση*
96 ΨΩΜΙΑΔΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ     ΣΚΑΛΑ ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑΣ 
97 ΜΑΚΡΥΠΟΥΛΙΑΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ    Α.Σ.ΕΛΛΑΣ ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ 
98 ΜΑΥΡΙΔΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ    ΟΛΥΜΠΙΟΣ ΖΕΥΣ * 3η θέση*
99 ΚΥΡΙΑΚΙΔΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ    ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ
100 ΜΕΡΕΝΤΙΤΗΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ     ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ








*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding Ανδρών - 80 kg , 8 συμμετοχές*














Bodybuilding Ανδρών - 80 kg 


101    ΑΝΔΡΙΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ    ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
102    ΠΥΛΑΤΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ     ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ * 3η θέση*
103    ΠΟΛΙΤΗΣ ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑΣ     Α.Σ.ΣΚΑΛΑ ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑΣ 
104    ΖΑΧΑΡΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΟΣ    ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ * 1η θέση*
105    ΜΟΥΖΑΚΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ    Α.Σ ΕΛΛΑΣ ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ
106    ΤΣΑΒΛΙΔΗΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ    ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
107    ΜΠΟΥΖΙΑΝΑΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ     Α.Σ. ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙΟΥ * 2η θέση*
109    ΓΙΑΓΤΖΙΔΗΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ    Α.Σ.ΑΘΛΟΣ










*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bodybuilding Ανδρών - 70kg*

Με  ομορφο σχημα  κ με πολυ ανωτερα ποδια ο *Παπαζαχαριας Παναγιωτης* αφησε στην* 2η* θεση τον καταγραμμωμενο *Νατσιο Γιωργο* ,*3ος ο Μαυριδης Νικος* που ηταν κοντα με 1- 2 αλλους.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bodybuilding Ανδρών - 80 kg*

''Αγαλμα'' ο *Μαριος Ζαχαρακης* απεδειξε οτι δεν χρειαζεται να εχεις τα μεγαλυτερα μπρατσα για να κερδιζεις ,ειχε ομως μια γενικη πληροτητα παντου σε τελεια κατασταση.
*2ος ο Γιωργος Μπουζιανας* που τον ειδαμε κ πριν στην καλυτερη του φορμα.
*3ος ο Γιαννης Πιλατος* που εδωσε μαχη με 2-3 κοντα μεταξυ τους.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding Ανδρών - 90 kg, 8 συμμετοχές 

*



















*Bodybuilding Ανδρών - 90 kg*


110 ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ	Α.Σ.ΕΛΛΑΣ ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ *2η θεση*
111 ΛΑΓΙΑΝΝΑΚΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ	Α.Σ.ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ
112 ΣΩΖΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ	ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΙΑΝΑΣ
113 ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ	Α.Σ. ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙΟΥ
114 ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ	ΤΑΛΩΣ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ *1η θέση*
115 ΜΠΙΜΠΑΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ	ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ* 3η θέση*
116 ΜΑΥΡΟΥΔΗΣ ΔΙΟΜΗΔΗΣ	ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
117 ΔΕΡΜΑΤΙΔΗΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ	ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Nive

Πολυ καλαισθητος ο Βασιλακοπουλος! Δειχνει να τον χαρηκε τον αγωνα. Μπραβο στο παλικαρι!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bodybuilding Ανδρών - 90 kg*

Η καλαισθησια ,η συμμετρια ,οι αψογες στασεις αλα Frank Zane του φιλου μας κ ''δικου'' μας* Γιωργου Βασιλικοπουλου* ηταν αυτα που του εδωσαν την *1η* θεση.
Οχι ευκολα ομως μια κ επαιξε σκληρα με εναν αλλον πολυ δυνατο αθλητη τον  *Δημητρη Χειμωνα*, που ηταν πιο σκληρος κ αιματωμενος ιδιως στα ποδια κ χερια.
Ηταν κατι σαν μονομαχια αναμεσα σε Ζane k Mentzer κ να κατεβασω λιγο τον πυχη για να μη φωναζει ο φιλος μου ο Στελιος  :01. Wink:  ....σαν αναμεσα σε Πιστολα κ Μαγκο.
Κ στην *3η* θεση καθαρα ο *Μπιμπας Αλεξανδρος* που ηταν με αρκετο καθαρο ογκο.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding Ανδρών - 100 kg , 4 συμμετοχές*












*

Bodybuilding Ανδρών - 100 kg* 

118    ΜΑΤΡΑΚΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ    ΤΑΛΩΣ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ 2η θέση
119    ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ    ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ 2η θέση
120    ΑΛΙΜΠΑΚΗΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ    ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ 1η θέση
121    ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΟΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ    ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ 3η θέση









*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding Ανδρών + 100 kg, 2 συμμετοχές 
*


















*Bodybuilding Ανδρών + 100 kg* 


νο122	ΜΟΥΣΟΥΝΙΔΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ	ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ 1η θέση
νο123	ΚΑΡΑΜΗΤΣΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ	ΠΟΛΥΝΙΚΗΣ 2η θέση





*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οverall Men' s Physique
*








*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Fitness Overall

*



















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bodybuilding Ανδρών + 100 kg* 

*1oς* ο γιγαντιαιος με ωραιες αναλογιες για τον ογκο του *Νικος Μουσουνιδης* , λιγο προσοχη στο στηθος κ με μυικη ωριμανση δεν ξερουμε ποσο ψηλα μπορει να φτασει μια κ μεχρι πριν 1-2 χρονια αγωνιζοταν στους Juniors.
*2oς ο Καραμητσος Γιωργος* σε καλη κατασταση αλλα δεν υπηρχε αλλη επιλογη για την *2η* θεση , με το ιδιο χρωμα  η διεθνης επιτροπη της Ifbb στο Diamond του Νοεμβριου επεκλεισε Κυπριο αθλητη απο τον αγωνα ,αν κ νομιζω αλλος ηταν ο λογος :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στην *Οverall Men' s Physique* δικαια νικητης ο *Γιαννης Λιασκας*.





Στην *Bikini Fitness Overall* η *Μαριλενα Στρατη* οπως δικαια αναμενοταν .

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οverall Body Fitness*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οverall Classic Bodybuilding*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Μultimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οverall Bodybuilding

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Οverall Body Fitness* η *Σοφια Μπαλαμπανη* απεναντι στην *Χριστινα Ζωργιαννου* που πιστευω καποια στιγμη θα φερει διεθνεις διακρισεις.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Οverall Classic Bodybuilding* ο πιο ''μεγαλος'' κ πληρης *Γιωργος Μπουζιανας* αναμεσα σε δυο αξιους γραμμωμενους αντιπαλους.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Πραγματι εκπληκτικος ο Αλυμπακης , με ομορφο σχημα-συμμετρια κ μεγαλους ζωντανους μυς , δινει την εντυπωση οτι αξιζει κανεις να επενδυσει επανω του για το μελλον.
> Για τον γενικο τιτλο κυριος αντιπαλος ηταν ο τεραστιος Νικος Μουσουνιδης ,αλλα μεγαλη μαχη εδωσε κ για την νικη στη κατηγορια του με τα φαβορι Ματρακο - Σταυρουλακη.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lila_1

> *Οverall Body Fitness*



Για ποιό λόγο βγήκε 2η η ξανθιά;

----------


## vaggan

ο αλιμπακης εχει μια αυρα καραμανλικη και δεν εννοω τον καραμανλη :01. Razz:  στο ολο του στησιμο πιστευω θα παει πολυ καλα αν το κυνηγισει

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Για ποιό λόγο βγήκε 2η η ξανθιά;


K εμενα μου αρεσε αυτη η ξανθια :01. Wink: 




> ο αλιμπακης εχει μια αυρα καραμανλικη και δεν εννοω τον καραμανλη στο ολο του στησιμο πιστευω θα παει πολυ καλα αν το κυνηγισει


Τον Καραμανλη εννοεις αλλα προφανως τον γερο με την αρχοντικη του αυρα :01. Razz: 
Ο Αλιμπακης αγνωστος στους περισσοτερους απο εμας  περασε σαν Jet ξαφνικα αιφνιδιαζοντας ,ιδιως σε αυτες τις πλαγιες κοιλιακων που φαινοταν κ το σχημα του...δεν παιζοταν.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ηταν ενας αγωνας που εδειξε καθαρα ποια ομοσπονδια εχει το πανω χερι σε συμμετοχες κ επιπεδο.
Η οργανωση-ροη του αγωνα πηγαινε επαγγελματικα...'ρομποτικα' θα ελεγα στα προτυπα της διεθνους Ifbb οπως στο Diamond που ειχα την ευκαιρια να παρακολουθησω στον ιδιο χωρο τον Νοεμβριο.  Απομενει μονο οπως αυτοι καταφερναν την πραγματοποιηση ατομικου ποζαρισματος εστω οι εξαδες ,εστω απο 30'' ο καθενας.
Θα ηθελα ας πουμε να δω να ποζαρουν (σιγουρα κ οι ιδιοι θα ηθελαν)  αθλητες τετοιας κλασεως οπως ενας Αλιμπακης ,Ματρακος ,Σταυρουλακης ,Βασιλικοπουλος ,Μουσουνιδης κ.α.
Τα αποτελεσματα γενικα ηταν αποδεκτα με καποια λιγα παραπονα ,αλλα κ σε ποιον αγωνα δεν υπαρχουν :01. Wink: .
Η προσελευση του κοσμου ηταν αρκετη με προβλημα στο συγκεκριμενο σταδιο οι κατω για να πανε επανω στα περιπτερα επρεπε να βγουν εξω κ να κινηθουν κυκλικα :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Για ποιό λόγο βγήκε 2η η ξανθιά;


Η Χριστίνα Ζωργιανού είχε φοβερό shape αλλά -προσωπικά εικάζω- έχασε πόντους λόγω ήταν αρκετά αγγειωμένη (vascularity) για τα δεδομένα της Body Fitness.Ο πολύ έντονος προσδιορισμός "definition", αφαιρεί κάποιους πόντους, ανεξαρτήτως πόσο φορμαρισμένη είναι η αθλήτρια, κάτι που μπορεί να δημιουργεί ερωτηματικά.
Αν πάρουμε παράδειγμα την Κρητικοπούλου, την Μεγάλου κτλ που θεωρούνται οι top της κατηγορίας, δεν ήταν "σκληρές". ΙΜΟ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Highlights από το 30o Πρωτάθλημα Σωματικής Διάπλαση & Fitness 2017*





*30ο Παν.Πρωτάθλημα Σωματικής Διάπλαση (Bikini Fitness Νεανίδων)*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Η Χριστίνα Ζωργιανού είχε φοβερό shape αλλά -προσωπικά εικάζω- έχασε πόντους λόγω ήταν αρκετά αγγειωμένη (vascularity) για τα δεδομένα της Body Fitness.Ο πολύ έντονος προσδιορισμός "definition", αφαιρεί κάποιους πόντους, ανεξαρτήτως πόσο φορμαρισμένη είναι η αθλήτρια, κάτι που μπορεί να δημιουργεί ερωτηματικά.
> Αν πάρουμε παράδειγμα την Κρητικοπούλου, την Μεγάλου κτλ που θεωρούνται οι top της κατηγορίας, δεν ήταν "σκληρές". ΙΜΟ


και εμένα με έκανε εντύπωση γιατι ήταν πολύ καλή η Χριστινα Ζωργιανού όσο μπορω να κρίνω απο φωτο και υπέθεσα ίσως λόγω της περισσότερης σκληράδας να έχασε πόντους 
Αλλα αυτο αν το ήξερε ήταν πολυ απλό , θα έτρωγε λίγο παραπάνω και πιο πολυ νερό και χάνοντας την σκληράδα θα αναδείκνυε ακόμη περισσότερο αναλογίες ,με λιγότερο στέρηση δηλαδή ,  γιατι ώς γνωστόν η όχι πολυ σκληρή γυναίκα κερδίζει σε σχήμα που ήδη το είχε η Χριστίνα και θα το αναδείκνυε ακόμη περισσότερο 

Ο  Αλιμπάκης απο την άλλη στούς άντρες είναι απο τα καλούπια που όσο βάζει κρέας θα δείχνει ακόμη πιο συμμετρικός και όσο κρατάει και την ποιότητα σε συνδιασμό με το σχήμα του θα είναι αχτύπητος 
είναι ο ορισμός των γεννετικών γιατι και μύς βάζει σε συνδιασμο με την σκελετική του κατασκευη , ενω άλλοι αθλητες όσο βάζουν κιλά χαλάει το σχήμα τους γιατι βάζουν και εκεί που δεν πρέπει και το έχουμε δει σε μεγάλους επαγγελματίες που ενω κερδίζουν σε όλα τα σημεία σαν μυικές ομάδες χωριστα , χάνουν στο σύνολο 

Και εδω είχε 2 πολύ δυνατούς αντιπάλους τον Γιώργο Ματράκο που ήταν ο πιο έτοιμος (πάντα με τις φωτο γιατι αλλιως είναι λάιβ) αλλα και τον Σταυρουλάκη που αν ήταν στο επίπεδο γράμμωσης των άλλων δυο θα ήταν ισως διαφορετικά τα πράματα

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΑΠΟΝΟΜΕΣ*




Στον δήμαρχο Γαλατσίου




Στους νέους Pro, *Χρήστο Πιστόλα*, *Ελένη Ζαβιτσάνου* και την *Αναστασία Παπουτσάκη* (απουσίαζε) 






Στον *Τάσο Κολιγκιώνη*






Στον Δημήτρη Παπαδογεωργάκη, ιδιοκτήτη των γυμναστηρίων YAVA

----------


## Polyneikos

Συμμετοχή Αθλητών σε Διοργανώσεις Εκτός της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.
June 18, 2017 - ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΕΙΣ Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ., ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΑΓΩΝΩΝ Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.

Μετά από απόφαση της Παγκόσμιας Ομοσπονδίας , IFBB και της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. . Αποφασίστηκε ότι όσοι αθλητές θα   συμμετάσχουν  σε διοργανώσεις εκτός Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. και συγκεκριμένα  WABBA, ΠΕΣΔ, NABBA, NAC, WWF, INBA, INFA,IBFA κλπ  . Δεν μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν δια παντός σε αγώνες και διοργανώσεις της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. και της IFBB .Τα σωματεία της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. δεν επιτρέπεται να εντάξουν στη δύναμη τους όσους έχουν λάβει μέρος στις παραπάνω εκτός Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. διοργανώσεις . 
Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα αναρτηθεί νέος πίνακας αποτελεσμάτων των πρόσφατων Αγώνων της Ομοσπονδίας .
*
Πηγή: EOΣΔ*

----------


## Muscleboss

Κώστα, αυτό δεν ίσχυε; Τι άλλαξε;

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε εφαρμογή του κανονισμού για τη συμμετοχή αθλητών σε δραστηριότητες εκτός Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. και IFBB  χωρίς έγκριση διαγράφονται οι παρακάτω :


ΤΣΑΒΛΙΔΗΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ του Αθλητικού Σωματείου ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
ΤΑΣΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ του Αθλητικού Σωματείου ΟΛΥΜΠΙΟΣ ΖΕΥΣ
ΜΑΚΡΥΠΟΥΛΙΑΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ του Αθλητικού Σωματείου Α.Σ.ΕΛΛΑΣ ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ
ΑΝΕΣΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΕΛΕΝΗ του Αθλητικού Σωματείου Α.Σ.ΕΛΛΑΣ ΝΟΥΣ & ΔΥΝΑΜΗ
ΜΗΛΙΑΤΖΟΓΛΟΥ ΓΑΒΡΙΗΛ του Αθλητικού Σωματείου ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΙΑΝΑΣ
ΠΟΠΟΒΑ ΛΟΥΝΤΜΙΛΑ του Αθλητικού Σωματείου ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΗΣ ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ του Αθλητικού Σωματείου ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
ΣΙΜΟΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ του Αθλητικού Σωματείου ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
ΓΚΟΥΣΜΠΑΣΑΝΙΩΤΗΣ ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ του Αθλητικού Σωματείου ΚΟΥΡΟΣ
ΣΥΡΙΓΟΣ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ του Αθλητικού Σωματείου ΚΟΥΡΟΣ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
ΠΑΠΑΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ του Αθλητικού Σωματείου ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
ΣΩΖΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ του Αθλητικού Σωματείου ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΙΑΝΑΣ



Μετα τη διαγραφή των παραπάνω τα αποτελέσματα του 30ου  ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ  ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗΣ & ΦΙΤΝΕΣ διαμορφώνονται  όπως αναγράφονται στον συνημμένο  νέο αναθεωρημένο πίνακα αποτελεσμάτων.

*Αποτελέσματα 30ου ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ*

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Δείτε ολόκληρη την παρουσίαση του αγώνα έτσι όπως δημοσιεύτηκε στην πρόσφατη έκδοση του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ.
Πρόκειται για το περιοδικό Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος Νο 21 - Ιούλιος 2017.

----------

